# SRAM Cassette question



## placilla (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if SRAM is coming out with a lighter cassette anytime soon?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

yes there will be a force level cassette with Ti cogs, similar to the way shimano does there dura ace cassettes. I dont have an e.t.a. but I have heard later this summer, this info is from someone working for sram that i met at Iceman this fall


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

If you dont want to wait- see about picking up a KCNC or Token cassette- NOT the all aluminum one, the one that's got Ti, alu and steel cogs (the 3 largest are gold color). I had them w/ d/a shifters and it was horrible, they didnt work. With SRAM's shifting, however, they're almost as good as using a dura ace cassette, except you save about 60+ grams.


----------



## placilla (Oct 8, 2004)

I looked at the KCNC and Token cassettes, but they don't have a 10speed 11-26 like sram does. I am running compact cranks and I need the 11 tooth, plus I like having the 26 in case I need it.


----------

